# i caught one!! hahaha:)



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

shot this doe yesterday morning. 18 yd shot she ran 50 yds. what was weird is i hit her perfect for a quartering away shot and my broadhead ricocheted up and come out the top of the shoulder. blood trail was minimal until i found her. this was the first animal i shot with a Toxic broadhead. i think i need to do somemore testing...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going, I like the view from the first picture.


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

You sure have a lot of sight pins on that bow. Congrats on the kill.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

yea thats my sniping bow! bottom pin is for 100 yd wow my friends shooting. i only use the top pin for hunting....


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice going. Good to get some early meat.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

